# Script to manage kernel conf files



## BlueCoder (Jul 9, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has done something like this already.

I'm currently creating a script to help me track and integrate features from kernel conf files. Diff doesn't cut it for me anymore.

I like custom kernels. So when each version of FreeBSD has come out I have been manually comparing and editing my custom own conf files.  Recently I have been following stable and head and I find it cumbersome so I'm writing a script utility to tract default options across FreeBSD versions in a small file database between the GENERIC files as well as to output files customized to how I like to group things and for spitting stuff up for include directives.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2015)

I usually rely on /usr/src/UPDATING to inform me about significant changes.

And I suppose you could also use `# svn log /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/GENERIC` to double check if any changes were applied to the GENERIC file. Personally I wouldn't want to rely on any scripts for this, also because it doesn't exactly happen commonly.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 10, 2015)

Seems like an overcomplicated solution.  Is the good case for not using the include keyword?

Example:

```
include         GENERIC
ident           MYCOOLKERNEL
options         OPTION_I_WANT
nooptions       OPTION_I_DONT_WANT
```

For more info see wblock@'s page on simplying the kernel config.
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/kernelconfig.html


----------

